# LOLO BIKES



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

POST UP PICS OF LOLO BIKES FROM THE N W


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

HERE IS MY BABY GIRLS BIKE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice, there some dude from Nobility who got a clean bike


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

TELL THEM TO POST IT UP


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

VERRY NICE BIKES POST UP MORE


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Dec 14 2008, 07:36 PM~12429673
> *VERRY NICE BIKES POST UP MORE
> *



HOMIEZ RIDEZ CAR&BIKE CLUB IN CORNELIUS OREGON REPEN THE 503


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Dec 13 2008, 09:50 PM~12424143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, id love to go to a show like that and put my display and bike between those bikes


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

nice bikes :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

THE N W IS REPPIN HARD LETS KEEP IT GOING


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

THATS ALL THE BIKES IN THE N W ???????????


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

MORE BIKE FROM THE N W  :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

thats all except for Pickachu.........post it cabron. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

those are some clean bikes


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 17 2008, 10:54 AM~12455023
> *thats all except for Pickachu.........post it cabron. :biggrin:
> *


HERE YOU GO BRO :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin: there you go now thats all....


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

TTT


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 15 2008, 01:15 PM~12435045
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good lookin :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Dec 17 2008, 05:03 PM~12458807
> *HERE YOU GO BRO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



always liked that bike


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

happy new years northwest :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Dec 28 2008, 10:23 PM~12548565
> *always liked that bike
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

portland lrm 07


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

NICE BIKES
:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

i know there more out there


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 13 2009, 07:51 PM~12696024
> *i know there more out there
> *


 x2 what up juice67impala


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jan 22 2009, 09:33 PM~12788833
> *x2                                what up juice67impala
> *


not alot just tryin to get stuff ready for the summer


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

my last one, changed color from green to purple









my homies bike









my homie steve an his lil roller cameron on his old trike down on the eastside


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Don't know what you consider the north west exactly but heres my project that'll be on the streets by spring.


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 22 2009, 01:56 PM~13077083
> *Don't know what you consider the north west exactly but heres my project that'll be on the streets by spring.
> 
> 
> ...


VERRY NICE BRO


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Dec 17 2008, 06:03 PM~12458807
> *HERE YOU GO BRO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 22 2009, 12:56 PM~13077083
> *Don't know what you consider the north west exactly but heres my project that'll be on the streets by spring.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 9 2009, 08:12 AM~13223158
> *very nice
> *


Thanks


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EHerrera (Jan 8, 2009)

Mine at the lowrider Magazine show in Portland 2008


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EHerrera_@Apr 10 2009, 10:41 AM~13538855
> *Mine at the lowrider Magazine show in Portland 2008
> 
> 
> ...



cool where u from?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Mar 7 2009, 11:52 PM~13213836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike  beautiful flag


----------



## EHerrera (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Apr 26 2009, 09:48 AM~13693025
> *cool where u from?
> *


Portland OR


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EHerrera_@Apr 27 2009, 12:55 PM~13703035
> *Portland OR
> *


Are you with Nobility?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 15 2009, 09:03 PM~13901694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS AND BIKES LOW MOTION COO ASS PEPS AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

NOW I KNOW THERE IS MORE BIKES IN THE N W POST THEM UP LETS SEE THEM


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@May 16 2009, 06:27 AM~13903846
> *NOW I KNOW THERE IS MORE BIKES IN THE N W POST THEM UP LETS SEE THEM
> *


i got alot for the yak show....just need time to post em...i gotta paint this bike so we can bring it tommor to bellingham...


----------



## EHerrera (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 10:05 AM~13703146
> *Are you with Nobility?
> *


No man. No club affiliation.


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 16 2009, 03:28 PM~13906899
> *i got alot for the yak show....just need time to post em...i gotta paint this bike so we can bring it tommor to bellingham...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

ANYONE IN SEATTLE LOOKING FOR PARTS I HAVE EM AT SEWARD PARK MONDAY

I WILL 20' TWISTED FRAMECHROME
GOLD TWISTED CRANK
BIRDCAGE GOOSENECK GOLD
16' FENDERS CHROME

PRICE NEGOTIABLE BUT DONT LOWBALL


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

everyone ready for moses lake???


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

where u at northwest???


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

wats goin down.........


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

a sponsored BIKE SHOW is coming up for the summer.

if anyone interested entering a bike show, please respond so we could accommodate space.

more info coming soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

Bicycle Swap meet this saturday at 208 st. Helens tacoma, wa Doyle's parking lot, 9:00am


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Oct 2 2009, 07:06 AM~15247336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

have a nice winter northwest!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey! whats up nw. :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

wassup northwest!!!!


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 27 2009, 05:26 PM~14017570
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice wildcat :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## chongo (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 11 2010, 04:17 PM~16863406
> *
> 
> 
> ...




we having a booth this year....come and chill


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 25 2010, 12:02 PM~16998054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are badd ass


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

bike show at goldies in georgetown/seattle this sunday...


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## lowlow1313 (Nov 11, 2010)

this one is mine and it is for sell


----------

